# New To The Site



## Bicardigirl (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey All, 

After being a guest viewer for a while I have finally decided to take the plunge and join up 

I live just outside Southampton, am a type 1 and have been for 21 years, having been diagnosed at the tender age of 14 lol. Am on Novarapid and Lantus and like many that I have seen on here adjust my dose depending on my carb intake. My HBA1C's have been fairly stable over the last 4 years, hanging around the 6.5 mark.

Anyway, I look forward to continuing my reading here and maybe adding to the odd post as my confidence grows.

Thanks for listening lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome Bicardigirl,

As you have been a guest you will have already found that there is a wealth of info on here and always someone who can help. 

Am sure that you will have lots to offer to the site having been a diabetic for so long.

Also congrats on your blood results, I can only dream of getting close to those lol

welcome again, 

Andy


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bicardigirl said:


> Hey All,
> 
> After being a guest viewer for a while I have finally decided to take the plunge and join up
> 
> ...




*Hello again and welcome to the forum  We've met in the One Liners  thread  Come in anytime for a chat or a moan . Anything you want to know just ask *


----------



## Bicardigirl (Sep 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello again and welcome to the forum  We've met in the One Liners  thread  Come in anytime for a chat or a moan . Anything you want to know just ask *



Thank you Addict,

I like your reply in One Liners 

Nessie


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bicardigirl said:


> Thank you Addict,
> 
> I like your reply in One Liners
> 
> Nessie



*Hehehe thanks  come in and chat , their are a couple of us girls in there atm chatting . If you think you are ready for the craziness , being a Diabetic you should be used to it lol *


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome bircardigirl


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Bicardi Girl,

Welcome to the site! I wish I had an HbA1C like yours, I'm turning green with envy here! That said, after thirteen years of type one I've only just learned to carb count.

Tom


----------



## Mand (Sep 9, 2009)

A warm welcome, Bircardigirl.


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 9, 2009)

Another Hampshire member.
Perhaps it's something they put in the water.  

Any way welcome to the funny farm.


----------



## bev (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Dont be shy - i am sure you have lots of advice for us newbies!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi bicardigirl, welcome to the forum! You might be interested in the meeting we are having in Southampton, click on the link below for details:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3694


----------



## Bicardigirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you to all for the kind welcoming messages.

Northerner, thank you for the link to the event. I've read your comments and agree wholeheartly with you about the loveliness of the walk. Unfortunately I am away that weekend to Cornwall with hubby and daughter. Hopefully I will be able to attend a future event.

Thank you again for all the warm messages

Nessie


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Nessie ..

Welcome to the forum ... The large extended family .. 

Looking forward to reading your posts ... I'm sure you have some brilliant advice for us parents ....  .. I'm mam to Nathan type 1 age 14 diagnosed feb 07..

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad you've stepped forward to join in!


----------

